

New Bill in Congress could allow robocalls to mobile phones - NGTwice
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h112-3035

======
dlikhten
Meh, sounds good, as long as the do-not-call list is still applicable.

------
thoughtsimple
Wow, I bet people who elected Rep. Lee Terry are proud.

